# Reading Down The Staff



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

Will it help my score reading if I learn to read the notes of the staffs downwards as well as up? Has anybody done this and found it of benefit?


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

What do you mean?

Do you mean (taking the spaces of treble) F A C E and E C A F?If so I don't do that, I just know.... I probably did that, but I forgot. Certainly helpful, for there are such things as downwards scales.


----------



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry that was a bit vague. 

I was tought the four sayings to memorise the notes reading up the scales but while thinking of ways to make learning to sight read easier I thought will it help if I create sayings to read the notes downwards. I'm also learning to write with my left hand in the hope it improves its dexterity and accuracy on the piano but at 30 I've left it a bit late! Sometimes I know the notes I need to play but my left hand just isn't up to the task. Are there any methods of stimulating the sides of the brain to gradually improve this?


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes doing what you said helps with site reading. But it's useless without continued practice. Another thing that can help site reading is transposing the piece you are reading.


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a hard time with reading music. I have no trouble playing by ear though.
I wished I could learn how to read it more easily.
judy tooley


----------

